

By 2015 IBM will look like Oracle - ableal
http://www.cringely.com/2012/04/by-2015-IBM-will-look-like-oracle/

======
ableal
Note well-informed correction by Still_Here's comment at
[http://www.cringely.com/2012/04/by-2015-IBM-will-look-
like-o...](http://www.cringely.com/2012/04/by-2015-IBM-will-look-like-
oracle/#comment-209014)

